# Berlin pheasant



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Since none of us could get out yesterday, my dad, my brother, and I headed out to berlin today to try and round up some of the left over birds. We managed to bag the three birds that we got up. We did a lot of walking but it was just good to get out and watch the dog work today. Theres nothing better that walking up on a dog thats locked on point. Despite not hitting our limit it was and overall good day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You did great for it being the day after the opener. Good job.


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Never been to berlin. where would be a good place to hunt rabbits and maybe kick up a pheasant.
thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The german church road parking areas have plenty of fields and woodlots for running the dogs. Also Fewtown road has some nice areas also.


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

We were at German Church road right off of 225. but i havent seen any rabbits in a my years pheasant hunting out there. It may be worth a shot.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

i havent hunted out there before. ive often thought about it though


----------

